# New Corgeut AT



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't see much on the web yet but it looks like Corgeut has a reasonably sized AT homage.

I'm actually kind of digging that second hand!

Nick









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

westNE said:


> I don't see much on the web yet but it looks like Corgeut has a reasonably sized AT homage.
> 
> I'm actually kind of digging that second hand!
> 
> ...


Dammit you made me buy another watch. Haha

Actually, snagged the Railmaster homage they just came out with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Lduffer said:


> Dammit you made me buy another watch. Haha
> 
> Actually, snagged the Railmaster homage they just came out with.
> 
> ...


Sapphire glass and a Miyota movement. Of course, Corgeut are part of the Parnis empire, and despite many watch collectors hatred of these watches, I believe they are incredible value.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That Railmaster homage has really caught my eye. Dang! Looks like they've raised the price to $98, though.


Lduffer said:


> Dammit you made me buy another watch. Haha
> 
> Actually, snagged the Railmaster homage they just came out with.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

OK, I'll bite. Where are you finding these for $85? All my searched on eBay are coming up $98.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> OK, I'll bite. Where are you finding these for $85? All my searched on eBay are coming up $98.


I offered 85 and they accepted. I took the pic after I bought the watch so I think it showed the accepted offer price.

Makes me wonder if I should have offered 80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah, perfect. Give me a ballpark to work with.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't really understand the "hatred" toward this brand. I've been looking at the Tudor homage line and really liking them. Am I missing something?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

roadie said:


> I don't really understand the "hatred" toward this brand. I've been looking at the Tudor homage line and really liking them. Am I missing something?


:-s I don't see any hatred.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> :-s I don't see any hatred.


Sorry, I must have been thinking about another thread devoted to Corgeut. Lots of haters because they're too close in details to the originals. Personally, I'm a fan.


----------



## DWankmuller (Aug 29, 2018)

I love that railmaster homage...might have to pick one up too!:-! Anyone have additional photos of these watches other than the stock ones on ebay?


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

DWankmuller said:


> I love that railmaster homage...might have to pick one up too!:-! Anyone have additional photos of these watches other than the stock ones on ebay?


Maybe in a few days, I see the watch has landed in this country.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

I have to admit that when I first saw this thread I wasn't impressed, but Corgeut is growing on me. 
The rounded bezel is so sexy on this one:

















If I could find a blue dial version it would already be purchased, but I might just give in and buy the green one and swap out the blue strap for a green NATO.
45mm might be a bit big on me too but you never know until you try. Right?


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

A couple of Railmaster pics, other than the pinkish beige tone on the indecies I'm digg'n it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks great and 39mm size is perfect for modern era. Not as small as 34-36mm of the 60-70s. While not overwhelming like the 42mm above.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

A couple of questions:

* What size is it? I though the listing said 39, but now I see it says 41.
* Is it a pin buckle?

TIA


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> * What size is it? I though the listing said 39, but now I see it says 41.
> * Is it a pin buckle?
> ...


It's 41 from 10 - 4, but more importantly it's 39 ish from 12 - 6 and about 48 L to L.

Strap had the omega'ish deployment and the strap is a combination silicone/leather (20 mm), super comfortable right out of the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Here are a couple of photos of my Corgeut Fifty Fathoms homage.....


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I only own the one Corgeut, although I own several Parnis watches. As you probably know it is the same company. I love this watch, I think it looks great, it is incredibly well made, and it even keeps decent time.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

On the subject of the new Corgeut AT, I bought the white-faced one which arrived yesterday and it looks pretty nice and striking, like it does on the Ali photos. The watch has a Miyota movement and has kept good time.

However the seconds hand has a lot of slack in it (about two seconds' worth) meaning that, depending on gravity, the second hand either stutters/stalls for a couple of seconds or slips forward by two seconds every now and then. Some of the hour markers are also ever-so-slightly mis-positioned (although not noticeable unless you're checking the accuracy of the minute hand against all the markers). The winding rotor also spins fast and makes quite a bit of noise.

I paid £62 for it in a '11.11 offer' and I'm rather disappointed with its quality for that price. I've opened a dispute regarding the slack seconds hand, sent a video in and the seller has responded asking for more detail as he can't watch the video. Not sure what'll happen next, but I'm seeking a substantial part of the £62 back!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

You might be familiar with this already, but the Miyota 8215 and 821A are known to have a stuttering seconds hand. It's purely an aesthetic issue, and is a result of the seconds hand being driven indirectly.

Assuming you knew this already, are you saying that the stuttering that you're seeing goes beyond the normal stuttering that is inherent to the movement?



dw1987uk said:


> On the subject of the new Corgeut AT, I bought the white-faced one which arrived yesterday and it looks pretty nice and striking, like it does on the Ali photos. The watch has a Miyota movement and has kept good time.
> 
> However the seconds hand has a lot of slack in it (about two seconds' worth) meaning that, depending on gravity, the second hand either stutters/stalls for a couple of seconds or slips forward by two seconds every now and then. Some of the hour markers are also ever-so-slightly mis-positioned (although not noticeable unless you're checking the accuracy of the minute hand against all the markers). The winding rotor also spins fast and makes quite a bit of noise.
> 
> I paid £62 for it in a '11.11 offer' and I'm rather disappointed with its quality for that price. I've opened a dispute regarding the slack seconds hand, sent a video in and the seller has responded asking for more detail as he can't watch the video. Not sure what'll happen next, but I'm seeking a substantial part of the £62 back!


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> You might be familiar with this already, but the Miyota 8215 and 821A are known to have a stuttering seconds hand. It's purely an aesthetic issue, and is a result of the seconds hand being driven indirectly.
> 
> Assuming you knew this already, are you saying that the stuttering that you're seeing goes beyond the normal stuttering that is inherent to the movement?


I've heard of that movement having stuttering but I thought it was only slight. The Corgeut I bought stutters by about 2 seconds. If I stop the watch by pulling the crown out, then turn the watch on its side, the second hand will slip by 2 seconds too. Is that normal for this movement?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Just ordered this from mywatchcode. $90 delivered. Sapphire window, Miyota auto movement, ceramic bezel. can't wait

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/XxAAAOSwjW5bWa2F/s-l640.jpg


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

My RM homage just came. I did not like the strap (and the deployant even less) so I threw it on a canvas'ish Timex strap. I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow in actual daylight, but figured this was better than nothing.















Not sure if it was discussed here but it does have a screw down crown and case back. The dial is vertically brushed. The All the hands (even the seconds) and the triangle markers are lumed.

All and all, I'd say it's quite nice for the price.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

On AliEx, Corgeut has some Tudor homages including Black Bay Heritage, Black Bay 36, and 1926 in 3 colors. I just ordered a white 1926 copy


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

And a better picture in natural light.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

ffeingol said:


> My RM homage just came. I did not like the strap (and the deployant even less) so I threw it on a canvas'ish Timex strap. I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow in actual daylight, but figured this was better than nothing.
> 
> View attachment 13675471
> View attachment 13675475
> ...


Great looking watch!


----------



## thelastcry08 (Nov 7, 2018)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Corgeut Fifty Fathoms homage.....
> 
> View attachment 13658967
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected] that lume is awesome. Does it last?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 9franko9 (Jun 21, 2018)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my Corgeut Fifty Fathoms homage.....
> 
> View attachment 13658967
> 
> ...


Does that lume last very long?


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

I got this "Coke" Tudor GMT homage by Corgeut last week. Really impressed with the Myota movement. The GMT hand is independent also!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Doc_Holliday008 said:


> I got this "Coke" Tudor GMT homage by Corgeut last week. Really impressed with the Myota movement. The GMT hand is independent also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's a Miyota movement? Looks like it would be a DG3804b to me. If it's a miyota, that's incredible value!


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Doc_Holliday008 said:


> I got this "Coke" Tudor GMT homage by Corgeut last week. Really impressed with the Myota movement. The GMT hand is independent also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece! Mind sharing the link to it? Thanks!


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Just ordered this from mywatchcode. $90 delivered. Sapphire window, Miyota auto movement, ceramic bezel. can't wait
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/XxAAAOSwjW5bWa2F/s-l640.jpg


I have this one in blue, great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Bucks said:


> Are you sure it's a Miyota movement? Looks like it would be a DG3804b to me. If it's a miyota, that's incredible value!


Now that I look back it doesn't specify which specific movement other than being automatic/self winding. I have another one from the same eBay seller that was Miyota. Good call!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Acidstain said:


> Nice piece! Mind sharing the link to it? Thanks!


No problem. In the details they ask you to specify with logo or without. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bucks said:


> Are you sure it's a Miyota movement? Looks like it would be a DG3804b to me. If it's a miyota, that's incredible value!


Does Miyota even make a 4-hand movement like this?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

The seller greenstar0614/mywatchcode says the GMT is a Shanghai 2HRK4. I can't find anything on that movement to confirm/deny.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

ffeingol said:


> The seller greenstar0614/mywatchcode says the GMT is a Shanghai 2HRK4. I can't find anything on that movement to confirm/deny.


I guess that would be pretty much the same as the RK-4D?


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Liked the black so much I decided to grab the blue one too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeadRusch1 (Dec 6, 2018)

I tried that 45mm blancpain from page 2 of this thread, it's a monster truck, but it convinced me to get something better in the same style.....note this is a 45mm watch that sits a good 15+mm high on your wrist, it intimidates Invictas....


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have this one coming and I'm excited to make it my daily wearer.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluGOC (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimbo85281 said:


> I have this one coming and I'm excited to make it my daily wearer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

ZuluGOC said:


> Jimbo85281 said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one coming and I'm excited to make it my daily wearer.
> ...


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

ZuluGOC said:


> Jimbo85281 said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one coming and I'm excited to make it my daily wearer.
> ...


----------



## sgrosser (Aug 5, 2017)

For anyone looking for more information on the Corgeut Aqua Terra homage, I posted a quick video on YouTube with my impressions. I really like it, great value, and the finishing is nice.

I can't seem to post the link, but the title of the video is Corgeut 41mm Aqua Terra Homage Watch on youtube.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just opened this beauty. It really is amazing to look at. The dial is fairly well represented in these pics. The lume in these pics is spot on to what I'm seeing with the naked eye. I'll let you know how I like it after wearing for a few days. Initial impressions are very very good.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

In store lighting. Awesome









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

for the Rail Master hommage - are people getting the version from manbushijie?

Corgeut Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand,Automatic


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

bentl said:


> for the Rail Master hommage - are people getting the version from manbushijie?
> 
> Corgeut Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand,Automatic


I got mine off the Bay but that's a real good price for the bracelet version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

I think this is the best value watch I've ever owned. The fit and finish, gorgeous dial, solid movement, sapphire. There's nothing to complain about really. The beacelet isn't the best in the world but it's good at this price and has screwed links. Go and buy it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Did anyone ever buy the AT homage from post number 1?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Have you guys ever had an 821A miyota that hacked? Mine is hacking and I have no idea why. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Have you guys ever had an 821A miyota that hacked? Mine is hacking and I have no idea why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Mine too, this is the first time I've ever had a watch malfunction in a good way 

It's funny, I give both the blue and the black Railmaster. The black one hacks and the blue one doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

The real Miyota 821a does not hack. That means if it does, it is some Chinese knock-off being sold as such.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

i think im going to pick one of the Corgeut railmasters up. i have been contemplating getting the genuine railmasters, but i just cant justify the price for a 3 hand, no date automatic .

whats the lume like on the Corgeut railmaster people?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

SinoWatchLover said:


> The real Miyota 821a does not hack. That means if it does, it is some Chinese knock-off being sold as such.


Hmmm that's interesting. I've never heard of that happening. It seems weird to fake a movement that probably costs $15 wholesale.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Hmmm that's interesting. I've never heard of that happening. It seems weird to fake a movement that probably costs $15 wholesale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Only to our way of thinking. The fakers will fake anyting they can turn a profit on; no matter how small.

Why do you think there are so many fake Casios on the market; even the F91-W ?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

SinoWatchLover said:


> Only to our way of thinking. The fakers will fake anyting they can turn a profit on; no matter how small.
> 
> Why do you think there are so many fake Casios on the market; even the F91-W ?


Yeah I guess a profit will justify making anything. I'm seeing a time in the future when the Chinese are so good at faking everything that there will be no way to tell the difference.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Have you guys ever had an 821A miyota that hacked? Mine is hacking and I have no idea why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


the chinese will fake anything and everything so its no surprise they would replicate the miyota movements and also add some hacking, thats awesome!


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

green_pea said:


> i think im going to pick one of the Corgeut railmasters up. i have been contemplating getting the genuine railmasters, but i just cant justify the price for a 3 hand, no date automatic .
> 
> whats the lume like on the Corgeut railmaster people?


Nice shade of yellow (on the black one), not very bright but does last a fair bit of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Hmmm that's interesting. I've never heard of that happening. It seems weird to fake a movement that probably costs $15 wholesale.


Well the movement in your watch certainly looks like a Miyota, and I guess it is signed as "Miyota, Japan"? And I guess that by "hacking" you mean pulling the stem to the setting position and the movement stays stopped? (don't take this the wrong way; some people think that applying a slight backwards pressure while setting is "hacking") Perhaps you can ask over on the Citizen forum if anybody knows of an upgrade to the 821A.

I seriously doubt that a manufacturer has invested in the tooling to exactly replicate that movement when there are already so many locally-made alternatives offering the same features. Counterfeiting is not magic and watch movement engineering is not cheap. So for example a "fake Rolex movement" usually turns out to be a DG2813 with a red ratchet wheel and a vented rotor. The argument that "the Chinese will fake anything" is not actually an argument at all.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember in a discussion about the Xiaomi Twentyseventeen watch that people were commenting that it had a Miyota 821a movement with hacking, so this is not an isolated case.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Lduffer said:


> Nice shade of yellow (on the black one), not very bright but does last a fair bit of time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@green_pea

Just in case you're still on the fence let me help push you over.










Also, eBay is giving a 15% discount with code PSAVETODAY using their mobile app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_AU (Feb 22, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> I remember in a discussion about the Xiaomi Twentyseventeen watch that people were commenting that it had a Miyota 821a movement with hacking, so this is not an isolated case.


Wait what Xiaomi are makeing mecahnical watches not smart watches... is this the same Xiaomi that is one of the larges phone manufactures in the world ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

steve_AU said:


> Wait what Xiaomi are makeing mecahnical watches not smart watches... is this the same Xiaomi that is one of the larges phone manufactures in the world ?


Technically it's not Xiaomi itself but rather an affiliate, but they're branding them as such. They've been on a large drive to sell the brand across all sorts of products.


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

steve_AU said:


> Wait what Xiaomi are makeing mecahnical watches not smart watches... is this the same Xiaomi that is one of the larges phone manufactures in the world ?


They also make air purifiers (I own one) and water purifiers (which I also own).
Both of these products are also connected to my phone via the Mi app, and the app will message me when my filters are going out. Then I can click on the filter that is going out, buy it, and Xiaomi will have the new air/water filter delivered to my house in less than 24 hours.
I can also monitor the air quality and water quality of both products via the Mi app too. 
I love China!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This was waiting for me at home today when I returned from a Spring Break trip.










Thanks (I think) for the manbushiji heads up and link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> This was waiting for me at home today when I returned from a Spring Break trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put of curiosity, does yours hack like mine? BTW your indices look darker than the one I got on eBay. Here's mine for comparison.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Just put of curiosity, does yours hack like mine? BTW your indices look darker than the one I got on eBay. Here's mine for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, the indices on my watch do look darker than yours, although it was overcast here in Houston when I took that photo yesterday (in natural light). I don't know if that may have something to do with the difference or if they really are different colors. And, yes, the movement hacks.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Have you guys ever had an 821A miyota that hacked? Mine is hacking and I have no idea why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


My Corgeut AT (821A) hacks too!


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

oinofilo said:


> My Corgeut AT (821A) hacks too!


This is weird. I think miyota made a new version that hacks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> My Corgeut AT (821A) hacks too!


The Miyota 821A is not a hacking movement so these must be Chinese versions.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

SinoWatchLover said:


> The Miyota 821A is not a hacking movement so these must be Chinese versions.


But they look identical to Japanese Miyota 8-series movements, use the distinctive Miyota Parashock shockproofing, and are signed "Miyota, Japan"; therefore they are _not_ 'Chinese versions'.


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> But they look identical to Japanese Miyota 8-series movements, use the distinctive Miyota Parashock shockproofing, and are signed "Miyota, Japan"; therefore they are _not_ 'Chinese versions'.


Miyota info doesn't show a hacking 821A but maybe it is and the ones that don't are broken.

Since these movements are all made in China, perhaps the factory unilaterally decided to upgrade the original without changing the calibre number or telling Miyota. Like Seiko; Miyota would not have produce a calibre with and added function without changing the caliber listing. From an inventory point of view, this does not make logical sense.

I'll stick with someone has modified them and it wasn't Miyota.
;-)


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> But they look identical to Japanese Miyota 8-series movements, use the distinctive Miyota Parashock shockproofing, and are signed "Miyota, Japan"; therefore they are _not_ 'Chinese versions'.


Miyota info doesn't show a hacking 821A but maybe it is and the ones that don't are broken.

Since these movements are all made in China, perhaps the factory unilaterally decided to upgrade the original without changing the calibre number or telling Miyota. Like Seiko; Miyota would not have produce a calibre with and added function without changing the caliber listing. From an inventory point of view, this does not make logical sense.

I'll stick with someone has modified them and it wasn't Miyota.
;-)


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

SinoWatchLover said:


> Miyota info doesn't show a hacking 821A but maybe it is and the ones that don't are broken.Since these movements are all made in China, perhaps the factory unilaterally decided to upgrade the original without changing the calibre number or telling Miyota. Like Seiko; Miyota would not have produce a calibre with and added function without changing the caliber listing. From an inventory point of view, this does not make logical sense.I'll stick with someone has modified them and it wasn't Miyota.;-)


Miyota released an upgraded version of the 82 series last year, generally known as the 8*3*15 but it doesn't appear on Miyota's website as of yet, that added hacking and bumped up the power reserve to 60 hours. Deep Blue had exclusive use for a while, which they used in their Master 1000 2.5 line, but the 83 appeared in the recent Xiaomi Cocktail Time homage and may also be in use by Bulova. There is a thread about it in the public forum.If the hacking watches also have a long power reserve then it's probably a real Miyota.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Waldo67 said:


> Miyota released an upgraded version of the 82 series last year, generally known as the 8*3*15 but it doesn't appear on Miyota's website as of yet, that added hacking and bumped up the power reserve to 60 hours. Deep Blue had exclusive use for a while, which they used in their Master 1000 2.5 line, but the 83 appeared in the recent Xiaomi Cocktail Time homage and may also be in use by Bulova. There is a thread about it in the public forum.If the hacking watches also have a long power reserve then it's probably a real Miyota.


Very interesting. I'll have to time the pr. If I can ever keep it off my wrist!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Miyota released an upgraded version of the 82 series last year, generally known as the 8*3*15 but it doesn't appear on Miyota's website as of yet, that added hacking and bumped up the power reserve to 60 hours. Deep Blue had exclusive use for a while, which they used in their Master 1000 2.5 line, but the 83 appeared in the recent Xiaomi Cocktail Time homage and may also be in use by Bulova. There is a thread about it in the public forum.If the hacking watches also have a long power reserve then it's probably a real Miyota.


This thread is discussing the Miyota 821A which is definitely not a hacker.
The 8215 was an improvement over the previous 82xx movements which were getting a bit long in the tooth.
The 8315 is the new and improved 8215 and does include hacking.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

SinoWatchLover said:


> This thread is discussing the Miyota 821A which is definitely not a hacker.The 8215 was an improvement over the previous 82xx movements which were getting a bit long in the tooth.The 8315 is the new and improved 8215 and does include hacking.


An 821A is an 8215 with decoration and a different rotor.The Bulova 96a206 and 207 use a 60 hour PR Miyota with an 821A style rotor so it is available as an 821A upgrade.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Waldo67 said:


> An 821A is an 8215 with decoration and a different rotor.The Bulova 96a206 and 207 use a 60 hour PR Miyota with an 821A style rotor so it is available as an 821A upgrade.


Correction to this - the Bulova Wilton Classic 60-Hour series use a Miyota 83S0 which has 821A style decoration with a 60 hour PR and hacking.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is the movement in mine. I don't know if this helps at all...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Different position to see the other side of the movement...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Correction to this - the Bulova Wilton Classic 60-Hour series use a Miyota 83S0 which has 821A style decoration with a 60 hour PR and hacking.


None of this makes the 821A a hacking movement.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

SinoWatchLover said:


> Waldo67 said:
> 
> 
> > Correction to this - the Bulova Wilton Classic 60-Hour series use a Miyota 83S0 which has 821A style decoration with a 60 hour PR and hacking.
> ...


Because it's soooo much more likely they made a fake movement and added decoration and hacking while they were there rather than Miyota supplying an updated movement with decoration and hacking.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Waldo67 said:


> Because it's soooo much more likely they made a fake movement and added decoration and hacking while they were there rather than Miyota supplying an updated movement with decoration and hacking.


What he said

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Because it's soooo much more likely they made a fake movement and added decoration and hacking while they were there rather than Miyota supplying an updated movement with decoration and hacking.


Believe what you want but Miyota(Citizen) doesn't operate that way.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

So Miyota has added hand winding and hacking to the 82xx series. So they're ripping off Dixmont Guangzhou, Nanning, and Sea-Gull? SPREAD THE WORD, THE JAPANESE ARE STEALING INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY FROM THE CHINESE!


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Cestusrex said:


> So Miyota has added hand winding and hacking to the 82xx series. So they're ripping off Dixmont Guangzhou, Nanning, and Sea-Gull? SPREAD THE WORD, THE JAPANESE ARE STEALING INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY FROM THE CHINESE!


LOL! Miyota has not added hacking to any of the 82xx series of movements. They did add it to the newer 83xx series though. Some of Citizen's pre 82xx movements did hack so it's not like they have stolen anything from the Chinese ;>)
The whole industry is and has been incestuous for decades. The Swiss stole IP from the British and Americans, then the Japanese stole IP from the Swiss, then The Chinese stole IP from the Americans, British and Russians.

I don't know what the answer is to these supposed hacking vs non-hacking 821A movement but there is no documentation from Citizen(Miyota) anywhere that says there is a hacking version of any 82xx movement.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

My blue jeans Corgeut Railmaster has arrived. The case is the same as the AT, but this one is completely brushed where the AT is mostly polished. The only difference is in the dial with the denim texture and printed indices not applied and in the hands shape. I like the watch, but am a bit disappointed with the bracelet: the end links are solid, but the edges are rather sharp, the links are fixed with screws that notwithstandig the short thread protrude on the opposite side. A pair of screws were stripped so I don't feel safe, at least until I don't put a small drop of Loctite on them. I think I will swap the bracelet for a Nato strap. The movement is the usual Miyota 821A and, yes, strangely, this one hacks too.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> My blue jeans Corgeut Railmaster has arrived. The case is the same as the AT, but this one is completely brushed where the AT is mostly polished. The only difference is in the dial with the denim texture and printed indices not applied and in the hands shape. I like the watch, but am a bit disapointed with the bracelet: the end links are solid, but the edges are rather sharp, the links are fixed with screws that notwithstandig the short thread protrude on the opposite side. A pair of screws were stripped so I don't feel safe, at least until I don't put a small drop of Loctite on them. I think I will swap the bracelet for a Nato strap. The movement is the usual Miyota 821A and, yes, strangely, this one hacks too.
> View attachment 13990195
> 
> View attachment 13990197
> ...


It's a good looking watch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

The blue denim Corgeut looks great even though the bracelet has less than ideal screws.


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

It's a nice looking watch for sure! Too bad about the bracelet but I'm sure it will look good on a nice strap.

Is 821A stamped anywhere on the movement or is this just something the seller has told us?


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

SinoWatchLover said:


> Cestusrex said:
> 
> 
> > So Miyota has added hand winding and hacking to the 82xx series. So they're ripping off Dixmont Guangzhou, Nanning, and Sea-Gull? SPREAD THE WORD, THE JAPANESE ARE STEALING INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY FROM THE CHINESE!
> ...


Sorry, not exactly what I meant. I jokingly meant that Miyota has taken the 82xx series, copied DG, NN, and Sea-Gull by addeing hacking and hand winding, and designated it as a new calibre dubbed 83xx.

Now that MIGHT be exactly what's happened or it MIGHT be that Miyota has come up with their own modifications of the 82xx or come up with a new, clean slate movement. It doesn't seem that anyone knows. I can't find jack anywhere about the 83xx except that its new and is exclusive to Deep Blue... and possibly Bulova... and possibly others. Can anyone bust open a Deep Blue, teardown its movement, and compare it to an 82xx? That would be great.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

SinoWatchLover said:


> It's a nice looking watch for sure! Too bad about the bracelet but I'm sure it will look good on a nice strap.
> 
> Is 821A stamped anywhere on the movement or is this just something the seller has told us?


My seller (manbushiji.com) only states that it has an automatic Miyota movement. There is no mention of the calibre number in the description.

The movement itself is in the pictures I posted to this thread yesterday. I see "Twenty-one 21 Jewels," "Miyota Co.," and "Japan." I also see a plus sign and a minus sign. I don't see any other writing on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> My seller (manbushiji.com) only states that it has an automatic Miyota movement. There is no mention of the calibre number in the description.
> 
> The movement itself is in the pictures I posted to this thread yesterday. I see "Twenty-one 21 Jewels," "Miyota Co.," and "Japan." I also see a plus sign and a minus sign. I don't see any other writing on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if manbush has sold hacking and non-hacking models?

Somewhere, somebody is saying that the movement is the 821A???


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

SinoWatchLover said:


> I wonder if manbush has sold hacking and non-hacking models?
> 
> Somewhere, somebody is saying that the movement is the 821A???


No one is saying it's the 821a, we just assumed it was. But clearly that's not the case in most examples.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Except the eBay seller I got mine from which clearly says "MIYOTA 821A"


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Except the eBay seller I got mine from which clearly says "MIYOTA 821A"


If yours hacks then the seller is fibbing.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

The problem with the screws







The movement looks a lot like an 821A







Now with a blue Nato


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> The problem with the screws
> View attachment 13991667
> 
> The movement looks a lot like an 821A
> ...


Looks great on the blue nato, time to say goodbye to the strap mine came with.

Not to muddy the water or anything. I have the black version that hacks and the blue version that doesn't hack. Movements look the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

oinofilo said:


> The movement looks a lot like an 821A


All 8-series Miyotas look alike from the back, don't they?


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> All 8-series Miyotas look alike from the back, don't they?


Most of them do but there are a couple of exceptions outside of rotor design.

I have been inside many 8200 movements and know exactly where Nanning and Dixmont located their hack lever.

That is not the issue though. I do not believe nor have I ever seen Citizen/Miyota amke functional changes without changing the caliber designation.

If I knew who to contact at Miyota, I would inquire and hope for a definitive answer.


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

SinoWatchLover said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > All 8-series Miyotas look alike from the back, don't they?
> ...


Don't check Miyota's website, they have zero information on the 8315. I can't even find an image of it on Google. And we all know, if you can't find it on Google it doesn't exist.😝


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Cestusrex said:


> Don't check Miyota's website, they have zero information on the 8315. I can't even find an image of it on Google. And we all know, if you can't find it on Google it doesn't exist.&#55357;&#56861;


I sent an e-mail to Citizen Japan asking about the 821A movement. Will see if they respond.

From pictures of the 8315 movement, it does not even closely resemble the 82xx series.
Besides sellers are claiming that the 821A hacks when it clearly does not. Whatever is in these hacking watches is not an 821A movement.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

just bought a railmaster on bracelet, hopefully it shall hack too!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

SinoWatchLover said:


> I sent an e-mail to Citizen Japan asking about the 821A movement. Will see if they respond.
> 
> From pictures of the 8315 movement, it does not even closely resemble the 82xx series.
> Besides sellers are claiming that the 821A hacks when it clearly does not. Whatever is in these hacking watches is not an 821A movement.


Can you show us a photo of a 8315 so that we can see how it differs from a 82xx?


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> Can you show us a photo of a 8315 so that we can see how it differs from a 82xx?


Darn, I can't find it again but it was a split picture with the 821A on the right half and the 8315 on the left. The 8315 was also gilt or gold covered and appeared to have a different layout from the 
I thought I saw it in google images but can't locate it again. The closest I've found was an 8N24 beside an 8200.

Nothing from Citizen/Miyota yet...

After doing some Googling I found that Citizen has a couple of lines of 8315 watches.
They are AG 8315 and NH 8315 but they are different movements so perhaps someone has gotten the model number mixed up with the movement number :-(

I will keep looking.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

This site has pictures of an 83 series (83S0) movement through the back of a Bulova Wilton Classic Automatic (sorry, I'm too new to post like yet):

www(dot)gressive(dot)jp/tokimegu/2018/basel/bulova/05.html


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Post 8495 in the AliExpress thread in the affordables forum shows the movement in the Xiaomi cocktail time watch which is likely an 83 series, as it hacks and has 60 hour power reserve.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Waldo67 said:


> This site has pictures of an 83 series (83S0) movement through the back of a Bulova Wilton Classic Automatic (sorry, I'm too new to post like yet):
> 
> www(dot)gressive(dot)jp/tokimegu/2018/basel/bulova/05.html


:-!


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

Step right up! Step right up! Step right up ladies and gentlemen and win a prize! Win a prize if you can tell the difference between a Miyota 821A, a 82S0, and a 83S0! The first man to spot a difference wins some useless crap! Step right up!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Monkey_like_watch said:


> I have to admit that when I first saw this thread I wasn't impressed, but Corgeut is growing on me.
> The rounded bezel is so sexy on this one:
> 
> View attachment 13640015
> ...


Homage to the Seiko 'FFF' homage to Blancpain FF. ?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

So mine has a 42 power reserve but hacks. I think it's a most certainly a Chinese knock off of the miyota. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Jimbo85281 said:


> So mine has a 42 power reserve but hacks. I think it's a most certainly a Chinese knock off of the miyota.


Is your one with a display back showing a Miyota-identical movement signed 'Miyota' the same as the watches pictured above? If so, then it almost certainly is _not_ a 'knock-off'. it is a Miyota.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Is your one with a display back showing a Miyota-identical movement signed 'Miyota' the same as the watches pictured above? If so, then it almost certainly is _not_ a 'knock-off'. it is a Miyota.


Mine is the same as others here. I have no idea what movement it is considering it hacks. Maybe it has a longer power reserve like the new 83xx movements and I just didn't fully wind it. Who knows!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Ask and Ye shall receive!

I reached out to Miyota so we no longer have to guess...

Dear Mr.Peter Horne,

Thank you for your inquiry.

Yes, we always try to upgrade our products and we started to adopt the hack feature for Cal.82 Series partially.
All of our watch movements are sold through the open market in Hong Kong, so we suppose that there are existing both of the movements with hack feature and the product without hack feature in the market.
We appreciate your kind understanding.

Should have further inquiry, please feel free to contact us.

Best regards,
Miyota team

________________________________________
Entry time : 2019/03/21 13:41:55
ID　　　　 : 444
E-mail Address : [email protected]
Country : Canada
Contents of inquiry :
---------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a controversy over your 821A automatic caliber movement.
Some sellers are claiming that it has a hack feature yet your own data sheets say it does not have this feature.

Please let me know if there are two movements with the same designation but different functions.

Thank you for any enlightenment you can provide.

Peter Horne

So it does appear that Miyota upgrades movements without changing the caliber designation.


----------



## SinoWatchLover (Dec 5, 2017)

Duplicate post :think:


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice work, SinoWatchLover.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Good sleuthing! Nice to see the 82xx series being upgraded.

So does this upgraded movement also have longer power reserve, or was the upgrade only to add hacking?


----------



## Cestusrex (Sep 2, 2018)

So that's settled. Now all we have to do is determine HOW Miyota added hacking to the 82xx series. That means they have either come up with a new way to add the feature or they HAVE copied DG, NN, et al. So maybe my original (joking) claim that the Japanese are stealing Chinese intellectual property is true. Who knew?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Good sleuthing! Nice to see the 82xx series being upgraded.
> 
> So does this upgraded movement also have longer power reserve, or was the upgrade only to add hacking?


It seems to have the 42 hour power reserve of the older movements.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Cestusrex said:


> So that's settled. Now all we have to do is determine HOW Miyota added hacking to the 82xx series. That means they have either come up with a new way to add the feature or they HAVE copied DG, NN, et al. So maybe my original (joking) claim that the Japanese are stealing Chinese intellectual property is true. Who knew?


:-d

But seriously; I understand that the DG movements use a 4th wheel hacking (as opposed to the more traditional balance-wheel hacking). This technique was used on some HMT watch produced for the Indian air force back in the 1960s, which I believe was designed by Citizen (parent company of Miyota).


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Just received my Railmaster Corgeut and can say im very impressed with it!

True to its sizing, it is 41mm (although top to bottom is 39mm), 11.7mm thick, 20mm lug and 47mm lug to lug.

Yes the 821A does hack.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

My Corgeut "Railmaster" with a blue leather strap





















and with a seatbelt bluette Nato, very thick and sturdy


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> My Corgeut "Railmaster" with a blue leather strap
> View attachment 14044771
> 
> View attachment 14044789
> ...


Terrific photos!


----------



## JasonTX (Apr 6, 2019)

OK OK, I ordered one. offered $70 in the bay and received counter offer of $85, accepted


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Terrific photos!


Thank you


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a Corgeut Seamaster homage on a nato strap. 316L well finished stainless case, 90 click ceramic bezel, sapphire window, and a very accurate Miyota movement. There is nothing bad I can say about the watch at all. Corgeut are part of the Parnis empire, and generally speaking the vast majority of their watches are brilliant value for money


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Hmmm...
Apparently, this is one of those rare occasions where a watch is cheaper for the international market than the mainland China market. 
I have searched all over Taobao and the best price I can find for this watch is 700rmb or 104usd.

Here is a link to a Taobao Parnis store that sells this Corgeut if anyone is in the mainland and wants one of these:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...b3jnS&id=587758445817&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail

I do like the style a lot, but I haven't worn any of my other watches since acquiring the 1963 Omega Jumbo Constellation in January.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

As there no actual photos in this thread of the Corgeut AT homage, here are a few of mine....


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> As there no actual photos in this thread of the Corgeut AT homage, here are a few of mine....
> 
> View attachment 14093105
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the photos.. It's great that the case has twisted lugs like the original (which I like), though I can't tell how close is the resemblance. The blue looks good too.


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

-deleted double post-


----------



## Monkey_like_watch (Mar 1, 2017)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I only own the one Corgeut, although I own several Parnis watches. As you probably know it is the same company.


Where is your evidence these two watches are from the same company? The companies are not even owned by the same person.
The owner of Parnis is from Guangzhou and the owner of Corguet is from Hubei. FYI, GZ and HB are not even in close proximity to each other.

Here is my what I have discovered from some basic online research.

Per Wikipedia for Parnis:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parnis_Watches
Xiao Jian Hong (Guangzhou, China) owns the trademarks and has been responsible for the expansion of the brand since 2005.

Per this article: https://bellatory.com/fashion-accessories/Review-of-a-Corgeut-Mechanical-Watch
Corgeut has been manufacturing timepieces for several years, but it was not until February of 2017 that this company was trademarked by Zhang, Gong Wei of Hubei Province.


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Have you guys ever had an 821A miyota that hacked? Mine is hacking and I have no idea why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes! 8215 and 821A has been quietly updated to support hacking. There is no new model designation so it is a matter of luck if you get an upgraded movement. Enjoy!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

ok I'm getting the Corgeut AT Railmaster to keep company to my Seagulls (white and blue), the Sangdo two-tone and Kassav !
Found a nice review on YT here BTW :


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Well here we are, the Corgeut Railmaster is in the house (11 days shipping from AE, must be my record) and the dial is indeed stunning !

It has now joined my modest AT Hommage Collection. It's missing the red dialed Seagull (and the black one I suppose). Any others ?

Random Order : 


Order of Arrival (from right to left) :


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

webvan said:


> Well here we are, the Corgeut Railmaster is in the house (11 days shipping from AE, must be my record) and the dial is indeed stunning !
> 
> It has now joined my modest AT Hommage Collection. It's missing the red dialed Seagull (and the black one I suppose). Any others ?
> 
> ...


So how do you rate the Corgeut out of the set?

I have a very early model Corgeut BB Blue (no rose on the crown) and it's spot on.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

webvan said:


> Well here we are, the Corgeut Railmaster is in the house (11 days shipping from AE, must be my record) and the dial is indeed stunning !
> 
> It has now joined my modest AT Hommage Collection. It's missing the red dialed Seagull (and the black one I suppose). Any others ?
> 
> ...


Perhaps this Corgeut '007' AT?

EDIT: forget the 007 part, that would be the blue one.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone know if anybody makes a sub 40mm homage of the AT? I know that Sea Gull used to, but not anymore.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Dennis K said:


> Does anyone know if anybody makes a sub 40mm homage of the AT? I know that Sea Gull used to, but not anymore.


Epoch 6029G
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Epoch 6029G
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html


That's a bit steep for my homage taste. Cheers though.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

webvan said:


> ok I'm getting the Corgeut AT Railmaster to keep company to my Seagulls (white and blue), the Sangdo two-tone and Kassav !
> Found a nice review on YT here BTW :


Here's mine, I've it for a while now, it has the miyota 821A movement plus, the rotor noise is barely audible which is a bonus.....


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice pic, I really like mine and wear it each time I don't need one of my GPS watches for running ;-)


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone with the railmaster try changing the bracelet clasp to a double folder? I want one of these but I need adjustment capability.

Can someone tell me what the width of the links that the clasp attaches to is?


----------



## olikatz (Jan 20, 2020)

Scary close to the real thing.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

So... is it worthwhile to choose the hacking Miyota movement over the Seagull, assuming a $10-15 price difference?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone fitted an aftermarket bracelet to one of these? Looks like the stock bracelet is a butterfly clasp - uncomfortable and without any fine adjustment, no thank you.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Has anyone fitted an aftermarket bracelet to one of these? Looks like the stock bracelet is a butterfly clasp - uncomfortable and without any fine adjustment, no thank you.


The aftermarket Seamaster bracelets that are all over AliX are a reasonable fit. They're cheap with solid link and solid end links with a milled clasp, but are held together with some suspiciously weak push pins and has male end links. Most of them also seem to come with Omega branding as well. I was changing the band on my Railmaster homage anyway, so here's some pictures to show the fit:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Waldo67, that's good to know that the lug-holes are placed so that solid endlink bracelets would fit. It's a pity that they seem to be male endlinks, would prefer them not to stick out too much and increase the L2L but they do seem to fit the case very well.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this corgeut looks great too !


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Might just get the stock bracelet and see if I can replace the butterfly clasp with a standard flip lock clasp.


----------



## Jszair (May 20, 2019)

If only they make38.5mm homage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacticaltaco (Jul 27, 2020)

Can someone post a link to the Corgeut AT with the 821a movement and bracelet (Preferably white dial)? I can only find the Miyota 8215/ST1612 models.


----------



## Alpha-Getty (Mar 29, 2015)

PiperTim said:


> So... is it worthwhile to choose the hacking Miyota movement over the Seagull, assuming a $10-15 price difference?


If you feel better because it has a Miyota movement then pay the extra dollars.
If it's a AAA grade Sea-Gull movement then I would go with that but since Corgeut appears to be just another mushroom internet popup, I would be leery of what's inside.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

From what I've been reading, the Seagull offers bidirectional winding, hacking, less rotor noise and less chance of seconds hand stutter (I think) but at the cost of 4 hours less power reserve. The Miyota may have hacking, depending on whether it is a newer movement or an older one.

For my money, I think I'll give the Seagull a go.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

tacticaltaco said:


> Can someone post a link to the Corgeut AT with the 821a movement and bracelet (Preferably white dial)? I can only find the Miyota 8215/ST1612 models.


This is where i purchased mine last year with a hacking, hand winding, Miyota.









CORGEUT Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand


CORGEUT Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand




www.manbushijie.com





The blue and silver dial variants are also available here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacticaltaco (Jul 27, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> This is where i purchased mine last year with a hacking, hand winding, Miyota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll be picking one up soon!


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Alpha-Getty said:


> If you feel better because it has a Miyota movement then pay the extra dollars.
> If it's a AAA grade Sea-Gull movement then I would go with that but since Corgeut appears to be just another mushroom internet popup, I would be leery of what's inside.


Well, I don't necessary feel better either way. Is the Miyota movement superior to the Seagull in terms of accuracy, longevity, reliability, etc.? If so, then yes, I'd feel better about that. If not, then I'm fine with the Seagull.

If you'd be leery of what's inside though, then I guess that suggests that a Miyota movement would be a safer bet.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I just received one today. It does not hack. It is a nice watch for $90.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

NTMG said:


> I just received one today. It does not hack. It is a nice watch for $90.


Who was the seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

got it from Amazon.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Waldo67 said:


> Correction to this - the Bulova Wilton Classic 60-Hour series use a Miyota 83S0 which has 821A style decoration with a 60 hour PR and hacking.


Old thread, but thank you for this!!! I always thought my Wilton had a Miyota 82S0, which is only 42 hour power reserve, and was annoyed they were claiming 60 hours. The Miyota site STILL does not feature the 83S0, years later. Kind of annoying, I would like to see what the specs are for accuracy. Do you supposed the same as 82S0?


----------

